# OH MY GOSH!!! Someone needs to report this person



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I was looking for information on Maltese breeding lines on google... and this person's site popped up.

WHY I have NO clue!

http://www.tcupmaltese.com/nurseryroomb.html

"A t-cup, ready to go at 8 weeks" DO WHAT!?!?!?!?!?!









They need someone to march in there and save those dogs and puppes.









Melanie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you check out the moms and dads? Now, my Lady is a rescue either from a BYB or a pet shop and she is closer to the standard than this woman's breeding stock is!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I hate to see breeders like this.... you know.... someone who didn't know better could very easily be taken in by what she says about her "high standards". ....

EDIT: I just now emailed her a link to a show breeder's site which has detailed info on why wait until 12 weeks.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I hate to see breeders like this....[/B]


 *It IS awful! I really can't believe she really thinks she is doing a good thing.

Sad, very very sad.









Melanie
*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

This lady is a *Crack-Pot*







Is she nuts or something?
I feel so bad for all these pups , I mean all of them... I can't believe this crap is legal..


Andrea~ (Dazed and confused)


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

One thing I find particularly sad...there is no lack of information about responsible breeding practices, breed standards, etc...and yet people choose not to educate themselves and do right by their dogs. Grrrrr.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

t-cup?? at 8 weeks, that puppy is bigger than massimo was at 10 weeks! and her t-cup "beamer"? 4.5lbs? that's well within the standard. of course, there IS no such thing as a t-cup...but doesn't t-cup suggest SMALLER than the breed standard weight/size?? not to be nasty, but her dogs are not appealing to me in any respect.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> t-cup?? at 8 weeks, that puppy is bigger than massimo was at 10 weeks![/B]


EXACTLY, that puppy is going to be BIG!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I stopped by a new grooming salon today to ask if they had some TINY bows for Mr Wookie. While I was in there a woman walked in to pick up her dog and she asked me if Mr Wookie is a "teacup"... even before I could say ANYTHING... the salon owner said, "there is no such thing as a teacup, that is a word that someone that wants to rip you off uses." I sure did like her RIGHT AWAY. hehehehe I love our groomer but IF she ever retires now I know the place I will try first.

Anyway they did have tiny bows and I picked out two cute black and gold bows... then one of the groomers begged me to let her put them in his hair. OH my gosh he looks good. I am not sure if I can ever do as good a job as they or Chandra did in making his topknots.

enjoy!
m


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I contacted this breeder when I started looking for a puppy. If you notice her site reads T-Cup Maltese of New England...and further down the page the Location: New Hampshire , and the Ozark Mts. of Arkansas 

I was so excited...someone local who was breeding! Only problem is she is not in NH...she is in Arkansas! 

Plus look at one of her nursery 
Beamers baby boys.. ready to go !.. these are Designer dogs "Malti-Tzus"

I didn't feel comfortable when I spoke to her on the phone...and I'm happy I went with that feeling and didn't pursue a puppy from her.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I contacted this breeder when I started looking for a puppy. If you notice her site reads T-Cup Maltese of New England...and further down the page the Location: New Hampshire , and the Ozark Mts. of Arkansas
> 
> I was so excited...someone local who was breeding! Only problem is she is not in NH...she is in Arkansas!
> 
> ...










Good thing for you, smart of you..

Andrea~


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

From all I read on her site I can say ....She hasn't got a clue about Maltese or breeding them


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> From all I read on her site I can say ....She hasn't got a clue about Maltese or breeding them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *I wish some now she would GET a clue about how little she knows.

Melanie
*


----------



## josymir (Aug 23, 2006)

Unfortunately more and more people like her calling themselves "breeders" are popping up. 

I can see some of the things that might appeal to the unsuspecting buyer.
Her resume on the home page, the fact she mentions that the individual dogs are AKC reg. and with champion lines behind them, which might lead people to assume that these dogs are AKC register able. Price is fairly cheap but high for a mixed breed and after all the best they are "t-cups".

Unfortunately Federal law says no animal sales before 7 weeks. It is the AMA who says or recommends 12 weeks. There are valid reasons to wait . Of course the younger they are the smaller they are so by them time these people looking for a t-cup realize their dog is huge it is too later because they love the dog no matter what and they are counting on that.

I do get many emails and calls for Maltese mixed with poodle, yorkies or Shih tzus and it does take every ounce in my body to bite my lip.









It is SO sad! People do your homework and educate those around you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She is even mixing the Maltese with the Shih Tzus. The pup is darling with the one black ear, but I am sure she will be calling them designer dogs instead of mutts. Very sad!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She apparently breeds Shih tzus and Yorkies, as well as Maltese. I had emailed her giving her a link to an article of why wait until 12 weeks. She wrote back a brief defensive answer and links to all 3 of her web sites:

http://www.puppylovekennel.com

http://www.tcupyorkie.com

http://www.tcupmaltese.com


----------



## josymir (Aug 23, 2006)

> She is even mixing the Maltese with the Shih Tzus. The pup is darling with the one black ear, but I am sure she will be calling them designer dogs instead of mutts. Very sad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was on her site I noticed that she is calling them Designer Dogs. I have nothing against mixed breeds, they make wonderful pets like any other dog BUT my feeling is that there are so many at the shelter and at rescues that are already born and need a good home why breed more.

I breed my dogs on a very limited basis because of the same reason, there are so many already out there. I also breed to improve on the breed and to produce sound, healthy, friendly, loving little Maltese. The maltese breed is such a beautiful elegant breed I don't understand Why oh why do people insist on mixing them with something else.

It is so frustrating








Josy


----------



## Snowpuff (Aug 22, 2006)

My problem with designer breeds isn't so much their look as it is their health. Pugs are already suseptible to so many health problems, what with their flat noses and such, and mixing them with a Peke would just be bad! Or, how is the mother supposed to give birth when the babies' heads are too big to come through easily?

New dog breeds are developed by mixing and combining genes as well as interbreeding, and when that's done by a very responsible breeder who is fully aware of the genetics and implications that can come around because of interbreeding without a proper history. Which is why responsible breeders get their dogs from a bloodline with a pedigree.

Although I will say this: that lady is not nearly as bad as some breeders out there. She actually cares about her dogs. And the term "t-cup" is often used to describe any dog under ten pounds.

The designer breeds that she has don't have any amplified health problems. I know that so many dogs wind up in shelters but most don't- they wind up in loving homes. The dogs that wind up in shelters are usually adolscent unneutered males of a much larger size than a Maltese. I don't think that this lady would sell to someone she thought would dump the dog in a heartbeat. While there are better breeders, she is not nearly the worst.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> While there are better breeders, she is not nearly the worst.[/B]


Yes, on that I heartily agree!


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I just noticed she's got a pup on the yorkie site that says "6 months old, 2.8 pounds" or something like that. And underneath it it says "He is done growing"!!!!!! NO WAY! That just urks me. lol


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok, I couldn't resist emailing this woman. I must've been cranky or something LOL
Here is what I wrote to her, what she replied, and what I then replied...

*ME TO HER*
Just so you know, there is no such thing as a "teacup" dog. I believe if you are going to breed these animals, you should have all the knowledge there is. Also, you shouldn't let them go until 12 weeks of age.

<harmless right?>

*HER TO ME*
It is clearly stated on our site, yes we are well aware there is no such thing as a t cup and we are the first to explain this to you. The term is used to help people to understand they are a long line of downsizing and the estimated adult size.

We also have no puppies under 12 weeks old that are ready to go home 

______________________________________________________________________
We do not guarantee size, we never have and never will, T Cups are produced by downsizing one or both parents they are not a separate breed of Maltese, we can estimate what there size will probably be and do so to the best of our ability, from our years of expertise, however some will grow larger, most will range in the 3-5 lb range full grown.

<out-right lies! lol>

*ME TO HER*
tcupmaltese

This puppy is listed as 8 weeks old, ready to go next week. That is not right.
I just wanted to speak my opinion as I am very involved with maltese and dogs in general, and I do not agree with what you're doing. Just someone using the term "teacup" shows me that they would only be in it for the money. THERE IS NO SUCH THING. Breeders should be educating people about the breed and not misleading them. JMO
Thanks for your time.
<<<>>>>

I guess I have waaay too much time on my hands today. I normally don't get involved with stuff that isn't really my business, but I don't know why, she made me sooo mad. LOL 
Anyway, just thought someone might have been interested.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Ok, I couldn't resist emailing this woman. I must've been cranky or something LOL
> Here is what I wrote to her, what she replied, and what I then replied...
> 
> *ME TO HER*
> ...


I think you did great, people won't change all they see is dollar sign's, but u did good!

Andrea~


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Not defending her or anything but on the home page it says the puppy is 13 weeks old not 8--not sure why there is a discrepancy...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> She apparently breeds Shih tzus and Yorkies, as well as Maltese. I had emailed her giving her a link to an article of why wait until 12 weeks. She wrote back a brief defensive answer and links to all 3 of her web sites:
> 
> http://www.puppylovekennel.com
> 
> ...



Sher...Is this referring to your email to her?

(You asked and we listened) This is what it says on the website now listing the puppies
at 12 weeks. Maybe she did listen to you.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Ok, I couldn't resist emailing this woman. I must've been cranky or something LOL
> Here is what I wrote to her, what she replied, and what I then replied...
> 
> *ME TO HER*
> ...


























Melanie


----------

